# Very weird and don't know why this is happening...



## JohnKyo (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay so I am shooting with a couple strobes. If I shoot any past 1/320...like let's say 1/400. From the bottom of the screen starts emerging a soft black area which the faster I go starts to cover more of the screen. Any reason this could be happening? Any at all?


----------



## TooShay (Feb 27, 2012)

Try 1/200... that is probably your camera's sync speed. I suck at explaining things like this but you pretty much have to keep your shutter speed under 1/200 or 1/250 (depending on whatyour camera's sync speed is. Shutter speed doesn't affect the amount of light you're getting with strobes, aperture does. I hope this helps a little!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 27, 2012)

You are exceeding the x-sync speed, which is most likely 1/200 or 1/250.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 27, 2012)

That is your shutter curtain, it's blocking part of the scene when the flash is fired.

The way your shutter works, there are two curtains.  The first one opens to expose the sensor to light...then, after a specific amount of time, the second curtain starts to close.
At shutter speeds faster (shorter) than your cameras 'Maximum Sync Speed', the second curtain will start closing, before the first curtain is open all the way.  So there is never one point in time when the sensor is fully exposed to light coming into the lens.
The flash is usually a very short amount of time. Up in the 1/1000 range (give or take), so when that flash fires, if the shutter isn't all the way open, you will get part of the frame that isn't exposed via the flash.

So the solution to your problem, is to limit your shutter speed to your camera's maximum sync speed. (probably 1/200 or 1/250).


----------



## gsgary (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone read their manual :er:


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2012)

Or have a clue how their camera actually works, instead of just assuming it's a totally magical black box. 

Who has the link to that great YouTube video about camera flash sync speed, front and rear curtain sync? I thought I did, but I can't find it.


----------



## JohnKyo (Feb 27, 2012)

KmH said:


> Or have a clue how their camera actually works, instead of just assuming it's a totally magical black box.
> 
> Who has the link to that great YouTube video about camera flash sync speed? I thought I did, but I can't find it.




Or likes actual help from competent people about said situation instead of scrolling through countless pages of stuff I DON'T need to know? I've never used a strobe, so it caught me off-guard. I had a feeling it might have to do with what the problem turned out to be, but wanted to make sure. Instead of assuming one knows nothing about a camera or how it works why don't you just keep out of a conversation you can't help on either?


----------



## JohnKyo (Feb 27, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Does anyone read their manual :er:



Nope, because manuals have 98 percent pointless stuff you don't need to read and 2 percent of what you are looking for during that situation. Also, the strobes I bought came with no type of paper work of ANY kind and I have no clue where my original camera manual is. Didn't read through that anyway though, so oh well.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## JohnKyo (Feb 27, 2012)

Either way, thank you for those nice enough to just simply help out here. It's all situated.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 27, 2012)

JohnKyo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone read their manual :er:
> ...



:shock:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2012)

JohnKyo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone read their manual :er:
> ...



Well.. I guess you can always YOUTUBE the information.. instead of asking those of us who READ our manuals (that is why we know the answer!)


----------



## MTVision (Feb 27, 2012)

JohnKyo said:
			
		

> Nope, because manuals have 98 percent pointless stuff you don't need to read and 2 percent of what you are looking for during that situation. Also, the strobes I bought came with no type of paper work of ANY kind and I have no clue where my original camera manual is. Didn't read through that anyway though, so oh well.



Not sure what camera you have but the manuals I've read do not contain 98% pointless stuff UNLESS you consider knowing everything the camera can do pointless. And it definitely would've told you about the issue you were having. 

BTW - you can usually download manuals off the Internet.


----------



## JohnKyo (Feb 28, 2012)

MTVision said:


> JohnKyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you didn't understand what I said. So I will state again..."2 percent of what you are looking for DURING THAT SITUATION."


----------



## MTVision (Feb 28, 2012)

JohnKyo said:
			
		

> I'm guessing you didn't understand what I said. So I will state again..."2 percent of what you are looking for DURING THAT SITUATION."



Oh no I understood you. I also understood when you said you never read it in the first place. Maybe if you had you would've known the answer/solution to this super simple question.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 28, 2012)

When you "need" the manual, it's usually that "2%" that you need.  The Index and/or table of contents of the manual can help you find it...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2012)

Read the manual?

Hmmm.

Here, in it's entire glory, is all of what my D7000 manual has to say about synch speed:
























Hold on..........................




























Here it comes..................................






































Ready?  Get set!           GO!...................












:er:


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2012)

KmH said:


> ......._*Who has the link to that great YouTube video*_ about camera flash sync speed, front and rear curtain sync? I thought I did, but I can't find it.


 


JohnKyo said:


> Or likes actual help from competent people about said situation instead of scrolling through countless pages of stuff I DON'T need to know? I've never used a strobe, so it caught me off-guard. I had a feeling it might have to do with what the problem turned out to be, but wanted to make sure. Instead of assuming one knows nothing about a camera or how it works why don't you just keep out of a conversation you can't help on either?


_*John... Heads Up, dude! *_&#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; &#8595; There is the video I was referring to. Thanks Ken! :thumbup:



480sparky said:


>


----------



## chuasam (Mar 5, 2012)

JohnKyo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone read their manual :er:
> ...


Well then, it is your fault for not keeping your manual much less reading it.


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 5, 2012)

JohnKyo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Or have a clue how their camera actually works, instead of just assuming it's a totally magical black box.
> ...



Your obviously new here, and don't quite know how these forums work...


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 6, 2012)

For someone needing help, you don't seem that grateful.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is looking promising!!!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 6, 2012)

Village Idiot said:


> For someone needing help, you don't seem that grateful.


That's because he didn't RTFM


----------



## bazooka (Mar 6, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> This is looking promising!!!



Gah, I know!  It's been like 2 whole weeks since we've had a good drama-filled thread!  Kinda boring around here...


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2012)

Let's argue about why the Manual is not a Luxury and how reading it is far superior to not reading it.


----------



## Dao (Mar 7, 2012)

I think if the the manufacturer rename the "manual" to "How to become a Professional Photographer in 21 days", people may actually read it as soon as they purchase the camera. (Note: keep the same content, just change the name)


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 7, 2012)

Dao said:


> I think if the the manufacturer rename the "manual" to "How to become a Professional Photographer in 21 days", people may actually read it as soon as they purchase the camera. (Note: keep the same content, just change the name)



No, they should fill it with funny pictures and boobs so the male centric photography world will become collectively smarter by reading the ****ing manual!


----------

